

Tax Statistics in Wolfram Alpha - shawndumas
http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2010/04/16/historical-ustax-statistics-in-wolframalpha/
Now that all of our U.S. users have filed their taxes (we hope), they can explore IRS data about individual income taxes, broken down by adjusted gross income (AGI), from 1996 to 2007 [...]
======
shawndumas
u.s. tax rate vs u.s. gdp

u.s. tax rate vs agi

agi vs trade deficit

